# Thoughts on this motor: 80KW BLDC Motor and Controller



## patrickza (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the idea of regen, and this is in the power range I'm looking for. I also like being able to run high voltage low amps, and the price is reasonable ($5850).

I mailed the guy asking for details on people using it, but he was a little vague, he sent me these specs though:
At 288V

Torque
1000 RPM--238.75 Nm
2000 RPM-- 253 Nm
3000 RPM- 238.75 Nm
4000 RPM---191 Nm
5000 RPM--152.8 Nm

Apparently getting info from the chinese manufacturer is tough.

Here's the link to the page I saw them on:
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Syst...lers/80KW-BLDC-Motor-and-Controller-p167.html

What do you guys think?


----------

